# Only a low IQ  person would believe Biden beat someone as  popular (and effective) as Trump



## rightnow909 (Apr 8, 2022)

no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump

who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others... 

I have read the book Rigged

have you?

then please refrain from commenting (if that's what the libs want to call it)


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## mamooth (Apr 8, 2022)

Mmmmmmm, more sore-loser tears from the Trump cult sore-losers. So delicious. Bitter, yet still sweet. Nomnomnomnomnom. So yummy.

Did I mention what weeping butthurt sore-losers those Trump cult sore-losers are?

Now, get back on your knees and keep servicing Putin, Trump cult fascists. It's what you've been commanded to do, after all, and snowflake cult losers like you don't dare disobey your fascist masters.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Mmmmmmm, more sore-loser tears from the Trump cult sore-losers. So delicious. Bitter, yet still sweet. Nomnomnomnomnom. So yummy.
> 
> Did I mention what weeping butthurt sore-losers those Trump cult sore-losers are?
> 
> Now, get back on your knees and keep servicing Putin, Trump cult fascists. It's what you've been commanded to do, after all, and snowflake cult losers like you don't dare disobey your fascist masters.


When the Democrats stole the election from the American did you think that we were,'t going to be "sore" about it?

The Democrats destroyed our Democracy and installed a worthless piece of incompetent shit.  Yea, we are going to be sore.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...



Another Crybaby Loser thread


----------



## Slade3200 (Apr 8, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, well since you seem to consider yourself one of the high IQ enlighten ones perhaps you can explain how an incompetent bunch of lefties managed to rig a national presidential election run by independent districts and independent states with out leaving a shred of evidence that could prove this massive fraud in court. It sounds like magic or an impossible feat to me as a low IQer but perhaps you can explain it to me…


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 8, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


No link, no review just your feelz,


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 9, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 627842


I heard it was his secretary and the exact words were

votes are not what counts
it's who counts the votes

or something like that.. Stalin did not say it apparently but in any case, we get the point... 

it was prophetic of 2020


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Hahahaha, well since you seem to consider yourself one of the high IQ enlighten ones perhaps you can explain how an incompetent bunch of lefties managed to rig a national presidential election run by independent districts and independent states with out leaving a shred of evidence that could prove this massive fraud in court. It sounds like magic or an impossible feat to me as a low IQer but perhaps you can explain it to me…


why should I explain it when you can just as easily (or maybe not...) read the book Rigged as I did

may not be so easy for you since... maybe your IQ is not as good as mine... 

I did say in OP that I only wanted to hear from those who had read it...


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 9, 2022)

Flash said:


> When the Democrats stole the election from the American did you think that we were,'t going to be "sore" about it?
> 
> The Democrats destroyed our Democracy and installed a worthless piece of incompetent shit.  Yea, we are going to be sore.


yeh... and they of course were never sore about their worthless candidate losing to Trump, were they?

nope... they were Happy Happy Happy, weren't they?

sheez

Again, no one voted for that weirdo... OK, maybe something like 100 people.. u can always find dumb asses who will believe anything...


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> why should I explain it when you can just as easily (or maybe not...) read the book Rigged as I did
> 
> may not be so easy for you since... maybe your IQ is not as good as mine...
> 
> I did say in OP that I only wanted to hear from those who had read it...


Things Crybaby Losers say


----------



## Slade3200 (Apr 9, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> why should I explain it when you can just as easily (or maybe not...) read the book Rigged as I did
> 
> may not be so easy for you since... maybe your IQ is not as good as mine...
> 
> I did say in OP that I only wanted to hear from those who had read it...


Typically we back up our statements by presenting facts and making rational arguments. Doesn’t sounds like you can do so. Not helping your high IQ argument


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Another Crybaby Loser thread





Slade3200 said:


> Hahahaha, well since you seem to consider yourself one of the high IQ enlighten ones perhaps you can explain how an incompetent bunch of lefties managed to rig a national presidential election run by independent districts and independent states with out leaving a shred of evidence that could prove this massive fraud in court. It sounds like magic or an impossible feat to me as a low IQer but perhaps you can explain it to me…


For claiming to be against "the elites", they sure do like to tell people who dare to disagree with them that they're stupid.

How elitist of them.  They are what they hate.  Maybe that's why they're always so miserable and paranoid.


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 11, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Only a low IQ person would believe Biden beat someone as popular (and effective) as Trump​


The intellectual firepower of those in denial of the certified election results of fifty state, multiple audits, dozens of frivolous legal challenges, and recognition of the nonsensical whining about an evidence-free _"Landslide!"_ is awesome, indeed.


















*"I believe that my Redeemer liveth!"*​


----------



## Oddball (Apr 11, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The intellectual firepower of those in denial of the certified election results of fifty state, multiple audits, dozens of frivolous legal challenges, and recognition of the nonsensical whining about an evidence-free _"Landslide!"_ is awesome, indeed.
> 
> View attachment 629003
> 
> ...


As one of the aforementioned low I.Q.s chimes in right on cue.....


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...



*Cheers!*


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 18, 2022)

I can't believe people are dumb enough to EVER  vote for a dim

I guess I kind of can understand this one thing, thouh

how someone watching cnn on a regular basis would... you know... start to actually believe those liars

sued many times for LYING


what I cannot understand is why anyone w/ an IQ over room temp would bother watching cnn

it's sad...


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 18, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The intellectual firepower of those in denial of the certified election results of fifty state, multiple audits, dozens of frivolous legal challenges, and recognition of the nonsensical whining about an evidence-free _"Landslide!"_ is awesome, indeed.
> 
> View attachment 629003
> 
> ...


I love these people

oh, btw... Have YOU ever taken a bad picture... u know.. one you immediately tore up when no one was looking? 

of course not

You are perfect... like a robot... a little cnn-spouting robot that spouts Dim talking points all day long like a broken record.. 

if that's perfect, I will pass

but in any case, yeh, I love the everyday Americans... If only someone would LISTEN to us... but politicians... they know everything already... we don't know anything... 

we don't know how to corruptly steal the taxpayers' money to support... what? politicians getting rich...


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 18, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> You are perfect... like a robot... a little cnn-spouting robot...


Other than the fact that I very seldom peruse CNN or reference it, you nailed me, by jiggers!


----------



## surada (Apr 18, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


You don't know anything about Andrew Jackson either.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 18, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> No link, no review just your feelz,


Just what we saw on election night.  The fraud was obvious.


----------



## Vegasgiants (Apr 18, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Just what we saw on election night.  The fraud was obvious.


Nothing you can do about it.  LOL


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Other than the fact that I very seldom peruse CNN or reference it, you nailed me, by jiggers!
> View attachment 632482​



You have to understand, rightwing nuts are programmed to believe everyone on the left watch CNN and Rachel Maddow 24/7, take marching orders from George Soros and Saul Alinsky, don't work and collect welfare, want to repeal the 2nd Amendment, are Communist, run child porn rings from pizza parlors, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 19, 2022)

Faun said:


> You have to understand, rightwing nuts are programmed to believe everyone on the left watch CNN and Rachel Maddow 24/7, take marching orders from George Soros and Saul Alinsky, don't work and collect welfare, want to repeal the 2nd Amendment, are Communist, run child porn rings from pizza parlors, etc., etc., etc.


Paranoia is more easily accommodated by mindlessly casting the nebulous, ubiquitous, evil _"other"_ as an inclusive, homogeneous amalgam of iniquity.

The litmus test of being a fanatical, card-carrying communist as of late is owning at least one mega-yacht, apparently.

I don't even own the _de luxe,_ gilded, limited edition of Jenersky’s _Thesis on the Origin, Development, and Consolidation of the Evolutionary Idea of the Proletariat _bound in hand-tooled buckram - just the crappy_ Kindle®_ version.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Other than the fact that I very seldom peruse CNN or reference it, you nailed me, by jiggers!
> View attachment 632482​


u didn't answer the Q ab out whether u ever took a bad pic

but if your avatar is any indication... Q anwswerd


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 19, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> u didn't answer the Q ab out whether u ever took a bad pic
> 
> but if your avatar is any indication... Q anwswerd


Your alternate focus is noted.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 19, 2022)

the original topic is that no one who actually has half a brain would vote for _Mr Senile Baby Killer No Boundaries China First_ or that anyone would think he would win over an excellent president like Trump

so far, I see ZERO arguments that the swamp creature in chief is... not what I say


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 19, 2022)

The information is out there for anyone who is interested enough.  While there was no significant, provable fraud, the election was "bought" by Democrat billionaires trolling the ghettoes and homeless encampments for votes.









						Zuckerberg’s election spending was ‘carefully orchestrated’ to influence 2020 vote: ex-FEC member
					

A former federal election official called the $400 million-plus that Mark Zuckerberg spent a “carefully orchestrated attempt” to influence the 2020 vote.




					nypost.com
				




This is both illegal and unethical - not that any Democrat would care about that - and it WILL NOT HAPPEN in future elections.  The Democrat plan to cook the books in advance of the 2024 mid-terms was thwarted and will not be renewed.

What every American who values the American brand of "democracy" must watch is the inevitable attempt of those in the Administration to create another Covid Panic in the run-up to the mid-terms, that would justify massive mail-ins AGAIN.

Democrats are both evil and stupid.  They cannot countenance how the election could be stolen with few fraudulent votes, even when it has been laid out for them.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 19, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> Democrats are both evil and stupid.  They cannot countenance how the election could be stolen with few fraudulent votes, even when it has been laid out for them.


what exactly do u mean here?


----------



## beautress (Apr 19, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Mmmmmmm, more sore-loser tears from the Trump cult sore-losers. So delicious. Bitter, yet still sweet. Nomnomnomnomnom. So yummy.
> 
> Did I mention what weeping butthurt sore-losers those Trump cult sore-losers are?
> 
> Now, get back on your knees and keep servicing Putin, Trump cult fascists. It's what you've been commanded to do, after all, and snowflake cult losers like you don't dare disobey your fascist masters.


One lie leads you to another maomoo. You're mocking people who are far and away better human beings than you looney leftist lemmings who mouth what liars say and ignore blatant extortion as though nothing in the world was better than the criminal deep state the Democrats have chosen to be, and they back up their stance with lie after lie after lie, ad nauseum

Republicans who still support President Trump will stick by him because he cares about the people of the United States of America. The deep state leadership that are mainly sourced in the Democrat party will not swindle this country much longer..


----------



## candycorn (Apr 19, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


306>232...believe it!


----------



## ArrojaLaBomba (Apr 19, 2022)

Ah yes, the evidence, the evidence. Where though?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Another Crybaby Loser thread


Another stupid troll post....


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Another stupid troll post....


Crybaby Losers say what?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> The information is out there for anyone who is interested enough.  While there was no significant, provable fraud, the election was "bought" by Democrat billionaires trolling the ghettoes and homeless encampments for votes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a devious plan by Democrats to report what Trump said and did and hold him accountable

Evil Bastards!


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 20, 2022)

The Media spent the entirety of 2020 (i.e., the election year) badmouthing Trump's actions w/r/t the Pandemic. When Biden took over, THOSE SAME ACTIONS were praised as being wise and effective.

Nope. No Media bias here.


----------



## justoffal (Apr 20, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> The information is out there for anyone who is interested enough.  While there was no significant, provable fraud, the election was "bought" by Democrat billionaires trolling the ghettoes and homeless encampments for votes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it would appear it's time to abandon the fraudulent vote claims in behalf of the purchased vote claims which is still illegal of course. Our objections are still valid only we've been objecting to the wrong thing. It's important to get to the truth of the matter otherwise you waste all of your time pursuing something that's not true. The election was in effect stolen in a slightly different way than what we've been thinking up till now.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> The Media spent the entirety of 2020 (i.e., the election year) badmouthing Trump's actions w/r/t the Pandemic. When Biden took over, THOSE SAME ACTIONS were praised as being wise and effective.
> 
> Nope. No Media bias here.


Rightfully so

Trump provided inept leadership during COVID


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Another Crybaby Loser thread
> 
> View attachment 627859


Counterpoint to the cry baby "Trump colluded with the Russians to steal the election from S'Hillary." threads.  
Followed by kangaroo court circus of "impeachments" efforts.

Dimbocrats are the leaders and trend setters in "cry baby" antics.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Rightfully so
> 
> Trump provided inept leadership during COVID


Unlike Gov. Andrew Cuomo who was praised by the media and who won an Emmy.

doh!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Unlike Gov. Andrew Cuomo who was praised by the media and who won an Emmy.
> 
> doh!


What did Cuomo do contrary to CDC guidance?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Counterpoint to the cry baby "Trump colluded with the Russians to steal the election from S'Hillary." threads.
> Followed by kangaroo court circus of "impeachments" efforts.
> 
> Dimbocrats are the leaders and trend setters in "cry baby" antics.



Russia did help Trump win
No denying it


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Russia did help Trump win
> No denying it


LOL!
BTW ~ Evidence ?, ... Proof ?
Just more Dimbocrat (Loonie Leftist) delusions; to be expected.

FWIW, fact that Putin/Russia only attacked their neighbors during Dimbocrat Admins such as MaObama and Bumbling Biden/Harris were in White House makes a better case for whom is in Putin's/Russia's pocket.  

As the saying goes in Texas and applies to the Dimbocrats;
"All big hat and no cattle."

If anything, the Dimbocrats elected Trump since they were so sure that S'Hillary would win they didn't bother to stuff with fake ballots or alter the ballot counts, as they did in 2020.


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Rightfully so
> 
> Trump provided inept leadership during COVID


Considering what little was known or understood about COVID in the Early months, Trump did better than the Dimbocrats that followed him or the Dimbocrats running many state governments whom instituted economic ruining policies to over-react to the hyped pandemic.

"Never let a "fabricated" Crisis go to waste."


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Considering what little was known or understood about COVID in the Early months, Trump did better than the Dimbocrats that followed him or the Dimbocrats running many state governments whom instituted economic ruining policies to over-react to the hyped pandemic.
> 
> "Never let a "fabricated" Crisis go to waste."


Trump initially denied it and called it a hoax


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Trump initially denied it and called it a hoax


Again;
Evidence ?
Proof ?
(Links)

(And what were the "experts" at CDC, WHO, etc. saying in first months of 2020 ???)


----------



## surada (Apr 20, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> the original topic is that no one who actually has half a brain would vote for _Mr Senile Baby Killer No Boundaries China First_ or that anyone would think he would win over an excellent president like Trump
> 
> so far, I see ZERO arguments that the swamp creature in chief is... not what I say


Trump has always promoted conspiracy theories. He's adept at fooling the mob.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Crybaby Losers say what?


Go back to 2016 for that.


----------



## surada (Apr 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Russia did help Trump win
> No denying it


Russia just wanted to undermine confidence in our elections.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> What did Cuomo do contrary to CDC guidance?


Was it CDC guidance to provide inept leadership?  Or do you believe he provided ept leadership?  (pardon on my play on the work inept to get ept).

Yes, I dodged your question.  Why, because providing good leadership and doing the right thing does not always align with CDC guidance.  Making nursing homes accept patients with covid for example turn out to be one of the worse things to do.  Was that CDC guidance.   IDK.  But common sense should be enough to know not to do that.

So, are you going to continue to try to defend Cuomo's leadership in regards to Covid?


----------



## surada (Apr 20, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Was it CDC guidance to provide inept leadership?  Or do you believe he provided ept leadership?  (pardon on my play on the work inept to get ept).
> 
> Yes, I dodged your question.  Why, because providing good leadership and doing the right thing does not always align with CDC guidance.  Making nursing homes accept patients with covid for example turn out to be one of the worse things to do.  Was that CDC guidance.   IDK.  But common sense should be enough to know not to do that.
> 
> So, are you going to continue to try to defend Cuomo's leadership in regards to Covid?


Where would you have put nursing home patients? That's where they lived before COVID.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Russia just wanted to undermine confidence in our elections.


Russia did not steal the 2020 election. Democrats did. With it they took any confidence anyone had in our elections.


----------



## surada (Apr 20, 2022)

Trump rallies his base to treat coronavirus as a ‘hoax’
					

At a South Carolina rally on the eve of the Democratic primary, the president also sought to manage expectations about the White House’s response to the outbreak.




					www.politico.com


----------



## surada (Apr 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Russia did not steal the 2020 election. Democrats did. With it they took any confidence anyone had in our elections.


Nope. It's been nearly 2 years and they still have no evidence. Russia wanted to undermine our confidence in US elections. Trump helped promoting his conspiracy theory. He's famous for his belief in conspiracies. He's complained about being a victim for over 50 years.


----------



## surada (Apr 20, 2022)

Trump rallies his base to treat coronavirus as a ‘hoax’
					

At a South Carolina rally on the eve of the Democratic primary, the president also sought to manage expectations about the White House’s response to the outbreak.




					www.politico.com


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Was it CDC guidance to provide inept leadership?  Or do you believe he provided ept leadership?  (pardon on my play on the work inept to get ept).
> 
> Yes, I dodged your question.  Why, because providing good leadership and doing the right thing does not always align with CDC guidance.  Making nursing homes accept patients with covid for example turn out to be one of the worse things to do.  Was that CDC guidance.   IDK.  But common sense should be enough to know not to do that.
> 
> So, are you going to continue to try to defend Cuomo's leadership in regards to Covid?



Cuomo was dealing with an unknown virus. He also had the worst infection rate in the US
He was taking whatever guidance was being given to protect his state

Can you point to anything he did that was contrary to existing guidance?


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Where would you have put nursing home patients? That's where they lived before COVID.


I a hospital


rightwinger said:


> Cuomo was dealing with an unknown virus. He also had the worst infection rate in the US
> He was taking whatever guidance was being given to protect his state
> 
> Can you point to anything he did that was contrary to existing guidance?


So yes, you are still defending Cuomo.  That speaks for itself.  Thanks.


----------



## surada (Apr 20, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> I a hospital
> 
> So yes, you are still defending Cuomo.  That speaks for itself.  Thanks.


You should think.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> I a hospital
> 
> So yes, you are still defending Cuomo.  That speaks for itself.  Thanks.


Still looking for you to point out ANYTHING Cuomo did that was contrary to existing guidance

Monday Morning Quarterbacking doesn’t count


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope. It's been nearly 2 years and they still have no evidence. Russia wanted to undermine our confidence in US elections. Trump helped promoting his conspiracy theory. He's famous for his belief in conspiracies. He's complained about being a victim for over 50 years.


There is all kinds of evidence the media and corrupt politicians refuse to recognize. This is still a cover up operation. A failing one as the fact there was fraud will be around for quite awhile.


----------



## surada (Apr 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is all kinds of evidence the media and corrupt politicians refuse to recognize. This is still a cover up operation. A failing one as the fact there was fraud will be around for quite awhile.


Lol 😂😂😂


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 20, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> e."
> 
> If anything, the Dimbocrats elected Trump since they were so sure that S'Hillary would win they didn't bother to stuff with fake ballots or alter the ballot counts, as they did in 2020.


that has been my thought throughout... 

and also, I wonder if the "blue states" which are really only blue @ the "top" so called... wonder if they did the 2020 thing long ago... I mean, no R can win in those states, even on the local level... 

lots of bad stuff going on behind our backs...


----------



## surada (Apr 20, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> that has been my thought throughout...
> 
> and also, I wonder if the "blue states" which are really only blue @ the "top" so called... wonder if they did the 2020 thing long ago... I mean, no R can win in those states, even on the local level...
> 
> lots of bad stuff going on behind our backs...


Trump claimed that 3 to 5 million illegals voted. Have you forgotten?


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump claimed that 3 to 5 million illegals voted. Have you forgotten?


I'd have to hear it straight from Trump... and Trump April 2022

I don't trust lefties as far as I can throw an elephant... 

But in any case, I am sure illegals voted in 2020... dead people did too... non-existent people also

then there were teh dims who voted more than once


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> I'd have to hear it straight from Trump... and Trump April 2022
> 
> I don't trust lefties as far as I can throw an elephant...
> 
> ...



Yeah, those would be Republicans cheating.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 20, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


All the Dems had to do was change the voting rules. Mail out ballots? NUTS!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 20, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 627842


I remember him when he was in Three Dog Night…


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2022)

San Souci said:


> All the Dems had to do was change the voting rules. Mail out ballots? NUTS!



A pity you can't prove fraud.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Apr 21, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have,


So, when is Molly Hemingway testifying?


rightnow909 said:


> that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...


Sure he is, the only people Trump compares to are Nixon and Reagan.
Both were corrupt to the core.

Yeah, Trump loved Andrew Jackson.

President Donald Trump is scheduled to visit the grave of one of his 44 predecessors, Andrew Jackson, Wednesday, in what will be just the latest sign of his admiration for the seventh president of the United States. Trump is set to lay a wreath at Jackson’s tomb in Nashville in honor of the Tennessean's 250th birthday, ahead of holding a rally in the city.

Trump has already honored Jackson by hanging his portrait in the Oval Office just days after moving into the White House. But Trump and those around him have invoked the example of the man who served as president between 1829 and 1837 since before he even moved into the house Jackson once called home.

Knew all about him too.

May 2 2017
"People don't realize, you know, the Civil War, if you think about it, why?" Trump said in an interview with The Washington Examiner, Monday. "People don't ask that question, but why was there the Civil War? Why could that one not have been worked out?"

Trump suggested that if Jackson had been president "a little later, you wouldn't have had the Civil War."

"He was really angry that he saw what was happening with regard to the Civil War. He said, 'There's no reason for this,'" Trump continued.

Jackson died in 1845.
The civil war started in 1861.
16 years after Jackson died.


rightnow909 said:


> I have read the book Rigged
> 
> have you?
> 
> then please refrain from commenting (if that's what the libs want to call it)


Why?
You want a book of lies to go unchallenged?


----------



## surada (Apr 21, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> I'd have to hear it straight from Trump... and Trump April 2022
> 
> I don't trust lefties as far as I can throw an elephant...
> 
> ...


Nope. Trump said he would have won the popular vote in 2016 except 3-5 million illegals voted. Trump is a pathetic buffoon.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Apr 21, 2022)

San Souci said:


> All the Dems had to do was change the voting rules. Mail out ballots? NUTS!


January 15 2021
While Republican state lawmakers have passed and proposed numerous restrictions on voting by mail since the 2020 election, there exists a curious fact: The leader of their party, former President Donald Trump, chose to vote by mail multiple times in recent years.

Trump chose to vote by mail rather than in person even though his motorcade repeatedly drove right by an early voting site at a Palm Beach County library around the date of the March 2020 election.

In 2020, Trump and his allies encouraged their supporters to cast ballots by mail, while attacking the option in court and in public.


----------



## surada (Apr 21, 2022)

San Souci said:


> All the Dems had to do was change the voting rules. Mail out ballots? NUTS!


I couldn't vote without mail in ballots.


----------



## wamose (Apr 21, 2022)

It's like James Carvelle explained when he became a Democrat operative instead of a Republican. He said Democrats are easier to influence because they will believe anything.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Apr 21, 2022)

wamose said:


> It's like James Carvelle explained when he became a Democrat operative instead of a Republican. He said Democrats are easier to influence because they will believe anything.


NOTHING like Trumptards.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 21, 2022)

beautress said:


> Republicans who still support President Trump will stick by him because he cares about the people of the United States of America. The deep state leadership that are mainly sourced in the Democrat party will not swindle this country much longer..


Exactly.  The Deep State has now partnered with the Democrats and it's not good for America.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Still looking for you to point out ANYTHING Cuomo did that was contrary to existing guidance
> 
> Monday Morning Quarterbacking doesn’t count


I never said that he did.  I never said he didn't.  
But there was a scandal involving the miscounting of deaths due to covid of people in nursing homes.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 21, 2022)

San Souci said:


> All the Dems had to do was change the voting rules. Mail out ballots? NUTS!


they violated the US Constitution in doing so

but of course lefties will never admit to that... not bc  there isn't proof but bc...

their motto is_ Democrat or DIE_

sell out our country for elites' bank accounts?

_no problem
Democrat or DIE

murdering babies?

no problem

 Democrat or DIE_


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 21, 2022)

surada said:


> I couldn't vote without mail in ballots.


there is a way to do mail ins

letting any dead person or person who has already voted or doesn't live in that area vote that way

is not exactly the way


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 21, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I remember him when he was in Three Dog Night…
> 
> 
> View attachment 633903


i heard it was actually Stalin's secty who said that


=


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> they violated the US Constitution in doing so



Show where in the Constitution covers mail in ballots

The Constitution says the States make the rules

They did


----------



## Clipper (Apr 21, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


Andrew Jackson? The guy was a slave owning, racist degenerate sociopath. 

Wow.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 21, 2022)

Flash said:


> When the Democrats stole the election from the American did you think that we were,'t going to be "sore" about it?
> 
> The Democrats destroyed our Democracy and installed a worthless piece of incompetent shit.  Yea, we are going to be sore.


Cry me a river. Here, let me help you:

Waaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Clipper (Apr 21, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> The information is out there for anyone who is interested enough.  While there was no significant, provable fraud, the election was "bought" by Democrat billionaires trolling the ghettoes and homeless encampments for votes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another river of tears.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is all kinds of evidence the media and corrupt politicians refuse to recognize. This is still a cover up operation. A failing one as the fact there was fraud will be around for quite awhile.


How about providing all this "evidence" instead of crying about it?


----------



## Clipper (Apr 21, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> that has been my thought throughout...
> 
> and also, I wonder if the "blue states" which are really only blue @ the "top" so called... wonder if they did the 2020 thing long ago... I mean, no R can win in those states, even on the local level...
> 
> lots of bad stuff going on behind our backs...


No R can win a lot of elections. That doesn't mean there was massive fraud.

Christ, give it up. We're sick of you goddam MAGA turds & your fucking whining.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 21, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


Did he ever win a popular vote?

Worst president ever.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 21, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Did he ever win a popular vote?
> 
> Worst president ever.


The election had 0 integrity.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The election had 0 integrity.


Only to stupid little bois like you.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 21, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...



Anyone who knows anything about the presidential elections knows that NEGATIVE VOTING is a big thing.

Trump is popular, but not with everyone. He has a hardcore of people who want to be entertained, want people to tell them they're intelligent, want to hear insults and those people like Trump. But they're not all the people. 

And the fact that you come out with insults is quite telling.


----------



## Winco (Apr 21, 2022)

Flash said:


> When the Democrats stole the election from the American did you think that we were,'t going to be "sore" about it?
> 
> The Democrats destroyed our Democracy and installed a worthless piece of incompetent shit.  Yea, we are going to be sore.


LOLLOOLL, your tears are delicious.  

No one 'stole' an election.

If there really was evidence, why has the lame (R) party failed over and over to actually produce that evidence.
You know, that's what courts do.  Even trump appointed Judges have laughed at the lack of evidence.  ie Rudi......


lennypartiv said:


> Just what we saw on election night.  The fraud was obvious.


Show me that evidence again.
Posted below is the actual evidence.























.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 21, 2022)

surada said:


> I couldn't vote without mail in ballots.


Mail in? Or Mail OUT? There is a difference. Absentee ballots have always been legal. They require ID and a verified signature. The Mail OUT ballots require nothing.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Cuomo was dealing with an unknown virus. He also had the worst infection rate in the US
> He was taking whatever guidance was being given to protect his state
> 
> Can you point to anything he did that was contrary to existing guidance?


He failed to 'protect his state' though.  Lots of US were dealing with an 'unknown virus' but most of US didn't accidently kill old folks by sending them back to care homes sick while Trump just built a new hospital for those folks.  Any governor that relies on 'existing guidance' it a chicken shit, lock step, government bureaucrat and has no business being in leader ship.  Apparently Cuomo did the PC thing.  Unfortunately it cost human lives.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 21, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Mmmmmmm, more sore-loser tears from the Trump cult sore-losers. So delicious. Bitter, yet still sweet. Nomnomnomnomnom. So yummy.
> 
> Did I mention what weeping butthurt sore-losers those Trump cult sore-losers are?
> 
> Now, get back on your knees and keep servicing Putin, Trump cult fascists. It's what you've been commanded to do, after all, and snowflake cult losers like you don't dare disobey your fascist masters.


You REALLY think that biden got more votes than Obama, Clinton, and Trump?  REALLY---you really think that senile fuck could do that.


----------



## surada (Apr 21, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> He failed to 'protect his state' though.  Lots of US were dealing with an 'unknown virus' but most of US didn't accidently kill old folks by sending them back to care homes sick while Trump just built a new hospital for those folks.  Any governor that relies on 'existing guidance' it a chicken shit, lock step, government bureaucrat and has no business being in leader ship.  Apparently Cuomo did the PC thing.  Unfortunately it cost human lives.


Before they got sick they lived in nursing homes where they had people to help them bathe, dress, walk , eat  etc. You should learn to think.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Before they got sick they lived in nursing homes where they had people to help them bathe, dress, walk , eat  etc. You should learn to think.


They live in nursing homes were the people helping them were younger and Covid carriers.  NY was running out of hospital beds so Trump built a hospital.  Those old folks should have been admitted to the hospital where medical professionals could help and monitor them.  YOU should learn to think.


----------



## surada (Apr 21, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> They live in nursing homes were the people helping them were younger and Covid carriers.  NY was running out of hospital beds so Trump built a hospital.  Those old folks should have been admitted to the hospital where medical professionals could help and monitor them.  YOU should learn to think.


Trump didn't build a hospital.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 21, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> And the fact that you come out with insults is quite telling.


YOU'RE A MORON.  Stick to a topic you actually KNOW something about.


----------



## surada (Apr 21, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> He failed to 'protect his state' though.  Lots of US were dealing with an 'unknown virus' but most of US didn't accidently kill old folks by sending them back to care homes sick while Trump just built a new hospital for those folks.  Any governor that relies on 'existing guidance' it a chicken shit, lock step, government bureaucrat and has no business being in leader ship.  Apparently Cuomo did the PC thing.  Unfortunately it cost human lives.


420,000 people came from China in early 2020. .and landed in NYC.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 21, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> They live in nursing homes were the people helping them were younger and Covid carriers.  NY was running out of hospital beds so Trump built a hospital.  Those old folks should have been admitted to the hospital where medical professionals could help and monitor them.  YOU should learn to think.


Where is the "hospital"?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump didn't build a hospital.


Javits Center


			https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2020-04-02/trump-approves-new-york-javits-center-to-treat-coronavirus-patients
		

*"President Donald Trump gave approval for New York's temporary hospital at the Javits Center to be used to treat coronavirus patients as the number of cases continues to surge."*


----------



## linux07 (Apr 21, 2022)

Here's a low IQ person who thinks Biden won the election


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 21, 2022)

linux07 said:


> Here's a low IQ person who thinks Biden won the election


Well saying he didn't win the election doesn't mean Biden won legitimately now , does it?


----------



## otto105 (Apr 21, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Javits Center
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2020-04-02/trump-approves-new-york-javits-center-to-treat-coronavirus-patients
> ...


Ran for a month and treated about 1,000 patients and is not a hospital.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 21, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Where is the "hospital"?


Anywhere they can float to, you idiot. They were Navy hospital ships.


----------



## William Jennings Bryan (Apr 21, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...



There is no voter fraud evidence....except for Mark Meadows, of course.  You probably don't even know who that is.

Get help.  QAnon has fried your brain.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 21, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Ran for a month and treated about 1,000 patients and is not a hospital.


It was an emergency field hospital.     Cuomo could have sent sick elderly there instead of sending them back to their care homes.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> He failed to 'protect his state' though.  Lots of US were dealing with an 'unknown virus' but most of US didn't accidently kill old folks by sending them back to care homes sick while Trump just built a new hospital for those folks.  Any governor that relies on 'existing guidance' it a chicken shit, lock step, government bureaucrat and has no business being in leader ship.  Apparently Cuomo did the PC thing.  Unfortunately it cost human lives.


Cuomo was the first to encounter a major COVID outbreak when there was little known about the disease

There was no guidance at the time against housing old people in nursing homes and no Republicans spoke out against the practice.

Hindsight is 20/20


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 22, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Well saying he didn't win the election doesn't mean Biden won legitimately now , does it?


That observation can be made of _every_ elected president, of course, whenever a Cry Baby Sore Loser is pissy about the safe, secure, recounted and audited certified results of all the states.

Paranoid ideologues can evoke it whenever they can't handle the truth.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 22, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Hahahaha, well since you seem to consider yourself one of the high IQ enlighten ones perhaps you can explain how an incompetent bunch of lefties managed to rig a national presidential election run by independent districts and independent states with out leaving a shred of evidence that could prove this massive fraud in court. It sounds like magic or an impossible feat to me as a low IQer but perhaps you can explain it to me…


/----/* "explain how an incompetent bunch of lefties"*
You Progs can rightly be called a lot of disgusting things, but incompetent isn't one of them.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2022)

linux07 said:


> Here's a low IQ person who thinks Biden won the election



Of course Biden won...









						The White House
					

President Biden and Vice President Harris promised to move quickly to deliver results for working families. That’s what they’ve done.




					www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## Winco (Apr 22, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> You REALLY think that biden got more votes than Obama, Clinton, and Trump?  REALLY---you really think that senile fuck could do that.


Why can't you get it through your thick skull that millions of youngsters turned to legal voting age between 2016 and 2020, and then guess what.......they voted.
Why can't you get it through your thick skull that (D) made an effort to get more people registered to vote, and guess what.........they voted.

Legal and certified election.
Russia, Russia, Russia..........you freaking crybabies.
You have NO evidence.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 22, 2022)

Winco said:


> No one 'stole' an election.
> .


We saw what happened on election night.  Trump was winning when we went to bed.  After midnight ballots mysteriously appeared out of nowhere for Biden.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 22, 2022)

We rose together as a nation. 

We will sink together as a nation.


----------



## Winco (Apr 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> We saw what happened on election night.  Trump was winning when we went to bed.  After midnight ballots mysteriously appeared out of nowhere for Biden.


It's all in your imagination.

I haven't seen an iota of video evidence of 
"ballots mysteriously appeared out of nowhere."
LOLOOLLOLL....That is why it is 'mysterious'.   It NEVER happened.


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


I can't stand Joe Biden but Donald Trump has been a truly awful person that I have despised since the 1980s for his role in the demise of the original USFL.   Not to mention his crudity, vulgarity,  promiscuousness.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I can't stand Joe Biden but Donald Trump has been a truly awful person that I have despised since the 1980s for his role in the demise of the original USFL.   Not to mention his crudity, vulgarity,  promiscuousness.


But he's the badass you hire to clean up the town.


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> But he's the badass you hire to clean up the town.


We don't need an immoral piece of trash to clean up the town.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> We don't need an immoral piece of trash to clean up the town.


Well, you'll just have to live in a dirty town.


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Well, you'll just have to live in a dirty town.



Any town that Donald Trump is allowed to stay in is "dirty town". 

He wasn't that good of a president anyway.     He spent money like  a drunken sailor and allowed the shutdown of the U.S. economy for Covid to go forward.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> He wasn't that good of a president anyway.     He spent money like  a drunken sailor and allowed the shutdown of the U.S. economy for Covid to go forward.


Covid went rampant because of the poor health of the American people, not because of Trump. Anyway Fauci and the CDC were in charge of the Covid response, not Trump.


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Covid went rampant because of the poor health of the American people, not because of Trump. Anyway Fauci and the CDC were in charge of the Covid response, not Trump.



He could've stopped them.   Yet he was reportedly obsessed with becoming popular by "owning the reopening (of the economy)"


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> He could've stopped them.   Yet he was reportedly obsessed with becoming popular by "owning the reopening (of the economy)"


True, he could have handled it better. His response contributed to his loss.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> We saw what happened on election night.  Trump was winning when we went to bed.  After midnight ballots mysteriously appeared out of nowhere for Biden.


You were informed of the mail in votes dipshit.


----------



## Winco (Apr 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> We saw what happened on election night.  Trump was winning when we went to bed.  After midnight ballots mysteriously appeared out of nowhere for Biden.


On the West Coast, it was 11pm when it was middle of the night 2AM on East coast.

I watched FoxNews.  They talked about the uncounted ballots, and they were from heavy (D) areas.  State law said those ballots had to be counted last (or not counted at all while the polls were open).  FoxNews even said (and they showed the data) that the remaining uncounted legally casted votes would heavily favor Biden, and that they (Fox News) are projecting that the biden will overtake the trump lead and Fox News was projecting a Biden Win in GA.

There are no "mysterious votes out of nowhere."


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 22, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Cuomo was the first to encounter a major COVID outbreak when there was little known about the disease
> 
> There was no guidance at the time against housing old people in nursing homes and no Republicans spoke out against the practice.
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20


Nice fairytale.  Everyone was dealing with Covid but Cuomo killed old folks.  Trump helped setting up Javits so there would be more hospital beds.  Cuomo could have put the sick old folks in that field hospital, instead he left them to die.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Nice fairytale.  Everyone was dealing with Covid but Cuomo killed old folks.  Trump helped setting up Javits so there would be more hospital beds.  Cuomo could have put the sick old folks in that field hospital, instead he left them to die.



You must have lived in a vacuum

NY was the first metropolitan area to deal with COVID
At a time that little was known about it


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Anywhere they can float to, you idiot. They were Navy hospital ships.


Ever get the feeling when talking to the Left they are a straight six with 2-4 spark plug wires missing?


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> He wasn't that good of a president anyway. He spent money like  a drunken sailor


Compared to Biden who just tried to spend 5 trillion in the last year, effectively stopped only by one of his own?  And the guy is STILL spending money, throwing 5 billion away on Ukraine while our own roads and bridges fall apart among other things!



Dayton3 said:


> and allowed the shutdown of the U.S. economy for Covid to go forward.


Allowed nothing.  He fought against it but many of the blue Governors would hear nothing of it and insisted THEY ran their own states and would shut everything down!  What did you want, for Trump to go into all the blue states with the National Guard and take over?  You people called him a dictator just because a few DC police moved a small group of protesters near the WH.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The election had 0 integrity.


Because that turd Trump got his clock cleaned?

Got it.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 22, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Compared to Biden who just tried to spend 5 trillion in the last year, effectively stopped only by one of his own?  And the guy is STILL spending money, throwing 5 billion away on Ukraine while our own roads and bridges fall apart among other things!
> 
> 
> Allowed nothing.  He fought against it but many of the blue Governors would hear nothing of it and insisted THEY ran their own states and would shut everything down!  What did you want, for Trump to go into all the blue states with the National Guard and take over?  You people called him a dictator just because a few DC police moved a small group of protesters near the WH.


Biden just passed an infrastructure bill which the majority of Trump's lackeys voted against.

The same Trump who did NOTHING about infrastructure for four fucking years.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> We saw what happened on election night.  Trump was winning when we went to bed.  After midnight ballots mysteriously appeared out of nowhere for Biden.


No they didn't . You obviously are clueless as to how ballots are counted or how elections are run.

Guess what? One of the reasons Trump got his ass beat was because he bent over backwards to appeal to you MAGA loonies. He miscalculated thinking that was enough to bring home a win. Well, he was wrong. You far right wing fringe nutjobs helped to brng about Trump's shellacking when the majority said no more of the insanity.

Want to blame someone for Trump's loss? Look in the mirror.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2022)

Clipper said:


> No they didn't . You obviously are clueless as to how ballots are counted or how elections are run.
> 
> Guess what? One of the reasons Trump got his ass beat was because he bent over backwards to appeal to you MAGA loonies. He miscalculated thinking that was enough to bring home a win. Well, he was wrong. You far right wing fringe nutjobs helped to brng about Trump's shellacking when the majority said no more of the insanity.
> 
> Want to blame someone for Trump's loss? Look in the mirror.


Trump never tried to expand his MAGA base
In fact, he went out of his way to offend others

That left him with 84 million voting against him


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 22, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Want to blame someone for Trump's loss? Look in the mirror.


You're kidding, right?  They won't do that any more than HE will.

That's a fundamental element of a cult:  Us against the world.  We're the victims, they're the bad guys.


----------



## JLW (Apr 22, 2022)

Only friggin brain dead Trumpist losers believe Trump won the election.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> That's a fundamental element of a cult:  Us against the world.  We're the victims



Interesting you never see that in the Dem party, a group that normally 99% of the time sticks together on EVERYTHING like glue 100%.  A group of people forever the victim of everything and telling blacks and every other minor group they are all victims, too.  Terrible, terrible victims.  Such victims in fact that Obumma fundamentally needs to entirely change America from the design our Founders intended which made us the greatest nation on the planet that has ever lived.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 22, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Trump never tried to expand his MAGA base
> In fact, he went out of his way to offend others


The people he offended were not real Americans.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> The people he offended were not real Americans.



REAL Americans do not attack the Capitol


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Compared to Biden who just tried to spend 5 trillion in the last year, effectively stopped only by one of his own?  And the guy is STILL spending money, throwing 5 billion away on Ukraine while our own roads and bridges fall apart among other things!



"but Biden is worse" is no argument in Trumps favor.


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Allowed nothing.  He fought against it



How?


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 22, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Because that turd Trump got his clock cleaned?
> 
> Got it.


No, because of fraud and law breaking.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 22, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> REAL Americans do not attack the Capitol


They were there to protest. The FBI attacked.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 22, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> REAL Americans do not attack the Capitol


So BLM are not real Americans


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No, because of fraud and law breaking.



You just cannot abide the thought that Donald Trump actually lost the election can you?    Just because Biden is a criminally stupid idiot and bungler does not mean he did not get more votes than Trump.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> You just cannot abide the thought that Donald Trump actually lost the election can you?    Just because Biden is a criminally stupid idiot and bungler does not mean he did not get more votes than Trump.


He did not lose. He was defrauded. You being honest with yourself?


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He did not lose. He was defrauded. You being honest with yourself?


 Zero actual evidence of that.    At first I thought it was possible as I didn't know of any general election where the Congressional delegation radically out performed the man at the top of the ticket and the top man still lost. 

But an analysis by National Review months later showed clearly how that has indeed happened before.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Zero actual evidence of that.    At first I thought it was possible as I didn't know of any general election where the Congressional delegation radically out performed the man at the top of the ticket and the top man still lost.
> 
> But an analysis by National Review months later showed clearly how that has indeed happened before.


National Review is run by a Never Trumper.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Zero actual evidence of that.    At first I thought it was possible as I didn't know of any general election where the Congressional delegation radically out performed the man at the top of the ticket and the top man still lost.
> 
> But an analysis by National Review months later showed clearly how that has indeed happened before.


There’s more evidence than in 2016 when Hillary squawked about being cheated.


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> National Review is run by a Never Trumper.


National Review has been one of this country's most conservative publications for decades. 

Who cares if they hate Trump.   I hate the man too..


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> National Review has been one of this country's most conservative publications for decades.
> 
> Who cares if they hate Trump.   I hate the man too..


Does that hate justify cheating the man?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> National Review has been one of this country's most conservative publications for decades.
> 
> Who cares if they hate Trump.   I hate the man too..


Nice you have others to share your unfounded hatred.


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Does that hate justify cheating the man?



No.    But I would need near-flawless proof that cheating took place and that it was enough to change the outcome of the election


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Nice you have others to share your unfounded hatred.



What makes you think my hatred of Trump is "unfounded"?


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> "but Biden is worse" is no argument in Trumps favor.


Then why was the official story of the far Left that "at least he isn't Trump" an allegedly good enough argument for 81 million democrat voters?


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Then why was the official story of the far Left that "at least he isn't Trump" an allegedly good enough argument for 81 million democrat voters?



They're idiots.  

But their idiocy doesn't excuse your own or anyone else's.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> What makes you think my hatred of Trump is "unfounded"?


What makes you hate him?


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> What makes you hate him?



His immoral personal conduct.   Crudity,  vulgarity,     His obsession with his own self promotion.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> His immoral personal conduct.   Crudity,  vulgarity,     His obsession with his own self promotion.


What immoral conduct?   Crudity and vulgarity are subject to different definitions.   Calling out idiotic D.C. assholes is a good thing.  Maybe a little vulgarity and crudity when addressing them and their sycophant press is not that out of bounds.  All public political figures promote themselves.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> They're idiots.


So the whole left are idiots.



Dayton3 said:


> But their idiocy doesn't excuse your own or anyone else's.


Yes Sir.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 22, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> No.    But I would need near-flawless proof that cheating took place and that it was enough to change the outcome of the election







__





						Elections The Most Important Political Film Ever Made
					

WTF is the Deep State?  I have given you sources friendly to the left, to watch before. . . clearly you never even gave it a look.  I could give you articles to read, by THE Berkley Professor in the US, that had coined the phrase, though, it originated in Turkey.  But?  Since you never watched...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


trump was neither popular or effective.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Apr 23, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> But he's the badass you hire to clean up the town.


NO, trump is the DUMBASS grifter.......................you run OUT of town.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> I haven't seen an iota of video evidence of
> "ballots mysteriously appeared out of nowhere."


It's there on the internet.


----------



## surada (Apr 23, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> It was an emergency field hospital.     Cuomo could have sent sick elderly there instead of sending them back to their care homes.


 Who bathed them, dressed them, fed them and helped them walk?


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> why should I explain it when you can just as easily (or maybe not...) read the book Rigged as I did
> 
> may not be so easy for you since... maybe your IQ is not as good as mine...
> 
> I did say in OP that I only wanted to hear from those who had read it...


He simply wants you waste your time "explaining it,", so he can then spew more lies. Typical leftist move.


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 23, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> What immoral conduct?   Crudity and vulgarity are subject to different definitions.   Calling out idiotic D.C. assholes is a good thing.  Maybe a little vulgarity and crudity when addressing them and their sycophant press is not that out of bounds.  All public political figures promote themselves.



Chasing women for starters.   I don't care about the different definitions for crudity and vulgarity.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 23, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 23, 2022)

miketx said:


> He simply wants you waste your time "explaining it,", so he can then spew more lies. Typical leftist move.


yeh, I caught onto that trick a long time ago..

dims are nothing if not predictable...

translation: boring as hell

(well, predictability is not boring in and of itself... but lefties are)


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 23, 2022)

*Trump WON*

*No more DENIAL*


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 23, 2022)

surada said:


> Who bathed them, dressed them, fed them and helped them walk?


The workers in the homes, the same ones that helped spread Covid. The care homes were not medical facilities which is what they needed.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Chasing women for starters.   I don't care about the different definitions for crudity and vulgarity.


You must really dislike the Kennedys and Clinton then.


----------



## Dayton3 (Apr 23, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> You must really dislike the Kennedys and Clinton then.



Yes.   I loathe the Kennedys and Bill Clinton as well.   And Newt Gingrich and various others.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 23, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Yes.   I loathe the Kennedys and Bill Clinton as well.   And Newt Gingrich and various others.


There is no comparison between them and Trump.   Clinton had a tryst in our Oval Office, the Kennedys had Teddy who killed a woman.   John Kennedy was said to have other women while in office.


----------



## Winco (Apr 23, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> It's there on the internet.


All of this ^^^^^ has been proven FAKE.

Bring something new and real.


----------



## surada (Apr 23, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> The workers in the homes, the same ones that helped spread Covid. The care homes were not medical facilities which is what they needed.


When you are discharged from the hospital where do you go?


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 23, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> *Trump WON*
> *No more DENIAL*


Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 23, 2022)

surada said:


> When you are discharged from the hospital where do you go?


They never got admitted in the first place.  They needed MEDICAL CARE not care home workers.


----------



## surada (Apr 23, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> They never got admitted in the first place.  They needed MEDICAL CARE not care home workers.


Check your facts.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 23, 2022)

surada said:


> Check your facts.


Cuomo required care homes to acccept Covid positive individuals.   Trump cleared the way for covid positive patients to be admitted aboard the 'Comfort' ship and to use the Javits center.   Unfortunately, Cuomo never sent the elderly patients with positive Covid tests to either.  In fact, despite the added capacity of hospital beds, both places were under used and under staffed.   Cuomo did nothing to alleviate the situation then tried to hide the real nursing home death stats.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 23, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Interesting you never see that in the Dem party, a group that normally 99% of the time sticks together on EVERYTHING like glue 100%.  A group of people forever the victim of everything and telling blacks and every other minor group they are all victims, too.  Terrible, terrible victims.  Such victims in fact that Obumma fundamentally needs to entirely change America from the design our Founders intended which made us the greatest nation on the planet that has ever lived.


99% of the time?

You little boi are an idiot.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> We saw what happened on election night.  Trump was winning when we went to bed.  After midnight ballots mysteriously appeared out of nowhere for Biden.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Keep fighting the good fight.



LOL

In other words... keep crying like the losers you are.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> In other words... keep crying like the losers you are.


losers? what losers?

did we steal an election?
do we let criminals crash our borders and do nothing to protect US citizens from them?
do we shut down US pipelines to support foreign ones .. in countries that hate us?
do we advocate the murder of children in the womb?

I see losers  but -- yeh


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 25, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> It's there on the internet.


i think dims who say they have never seen evidence are just flat out lying

and if they haven't bothered to check out the evidence... that's almost as bad.. In fact, that is a form of lying...


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 25, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> i think dims who say they have never seen evidence are just flat out lying
> 
> and if they haven't bothered to check out the evidence... that's almost as bad.. In fact, that is a form of lying...


Democrats don't look for the evidence because they don't want to see it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> losers? what losers?
> 
> did we steal an election?
> do we let criminals crash our borders and do nothing to protect US citizens from them?
> ...



Yeah, you and others who still can't deal with Trump losing the election.

A bunch of cry-baby, low-information, America-hating, cult-zombie, bitch-whining, sore-losers, like this world has never known.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 26, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Democrats don't look for the evidence because they don't want to see it.


tell me something I don't know!

actually its more like

they see it but pretend they don't (they are consummate liars, after all)


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 26, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yeah, you and others who still can't deal with Trump losing the election.
> 
> A bunch of cry-baby, low-information, America-hating, cult-zombie, bitch-whining, sore-losers, like this world has never known.


yes, but what about the part in my post about

how dims murder helpless  children?

make us dependent on foreign oil when we were oil INdependent under Trump?

I guess you didn't read  that part... or are reading-comprehension-challenged and didn't get it..


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> yes, but what about the part in my post about
> 
> how dims murder helpless  children?
> 
> ...



Why would I read past another crybaby sore loser moaning again about the 2020 election being stolen?

_*Cheers!*_


----------



## playtime (Apr 26, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail,


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2022)

playtime said:


> View attachment 636627



Indeed, they are very _special_.


----------



## playtime (Apr 26, 2022)

Faun said:


> Indeed, they are very _special_.







^^^ is how they get here ^^^


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 26, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump


Weird worshipers must demonize all who are not believers, of course, but, in the United States, there are options aplenty.

If a loser entertains a conspiracy in which a vast, clandestine cabal (in which not a single ringleader or operative can be identified, nor how they coordinated and pulled off the monumental heist) steals an inexplicable _"Landslide!,"_ he can initiate investigations, conduct recounts and audits, and present dozens of appeals in courts across the land.

When all such legitimate recourses have failed, he can incite goons to attack the Capitol and savage outnumbered police valiantly protecting Congress if one is still very pissy about the will of the People prevailing.

If one is concerned that provoking such degeneracy might reflect adversely upon one, one can attempt to blame others.

*Matt Gaetz tries to blame Antifa for Jan.6 riot*

*Miller Urged Trump To Blame "Crazed Leftists" For Riot*

*Trump Blames Nancy Pelosi For Jan. 6 Attack*​If your goons are so stupid they self-incriminate by selfies up the wazoo, and hundreds are identified, apprehended, arrested, and prosecuted, you can _sulk._


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 26, 2022)

Faun said:


> Why would I read past another crybaby sore loser moaning again about the 2020 election being stolen?
> 
> _*Cheers!*_


Translation: 

_I have no argument because I know those things (like baby killing) really are objectively evil_

We are making progress!


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 26, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> If a loser entertains a conspiracy in which a vast, clandestine cabal (in which not a single ringleader or operative can be identified, nor how they coordinated and pulled off the monumental heist) steals an inexplicable _"Landslide!,"_ he can initiate investigations, conduct recounts and audits, and present dozens of appeals in courts across the land.
> 
> 
> View attachment 636649​


never mind that some conspiracies are actually 

OMG

OMG

*FACT


=*


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 26, 2022)

playtime said:


> View attachment 636627


i like how u make it so no one can watch the whole video (aka CONTEXT)

nice little pc of propaganda there... you should be so proud...


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 26, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> never mind that some conspiracies are actually
> 
> OMG
> 
> ...


Those are the ones for which there are actual identifiable perpetrators, empirical data, and credible evidence, not the magic ones a Cry Baby Loser pulls from his butt to dazzle his weird worshipers.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 26, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> When all such legitimate recourses have failed, he can incite goons to attack the Capitol and savage outnumbered police valiantly protecting Congress if one is still very pissy about the will of the People prevailing.


Steal an election, expect a protest.


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 26, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Steal an election, expect a protest.


Irrational weird worshipers losing. Expect paranoia.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 26, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Irrational weird worshipers losing. Expect paranoia.


You Democrats thought you could get away with it, but Trump saw it coming.


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 26, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> You Democrats thought you could get away with it, but Trump saw it coming.


The Cry Baby Loser foolishly allowed his 3-5 million invisible bogus balloters who all voted against him in 2016 to escape, apparently.


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> You Democrats thought you could get away with it, but Trump saw it coming.



LOLOL 

What Trump saw coming was that he was going to lose. Trump ALWAYS cries foul when he loses. It's his standard M.O. but you sheep are too blind to recognize that.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 27, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> What Trump saw coming was that he was going to lose. Trump ALWAYS cries foul when he loses. It's his standard M.O. but you sheep are too blind to recognize that.


Sure he's going to lose when he gets cheated out of votes.


----------



## playtime (Apr 27, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> i like how u make it so no one can watch the whole video (aka CONTEXT)
> 
> nice little pc of propaganda there... you should be so proud...


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> What Trump saw coming was that he was going to lose. Trump ALWAYS cries foul when he loses. It's his standard M.O. but you sheep are too blind to recognize that.


so you approve of stealing elections

noted

=


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 28, 2022)

playtime said:


>


again, u make it so we cannot view the whole 
video

but it doesn't matter. We know lefties are LIARS

we can find good Trump videos all over the place... and WILL

Go Trump

we love u!


=


----------



## playtime (Apr 28, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> again, u make it so we cannot view the whole
> video
> 
> but it doesn't matter. We know lefties are LIARS
> ...



*donny loves you long time.*


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 28, 2022)

lots of dummies in America

believe anything and everything the dim-bought media tells them


----------



## playtime (Apr 28, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> lots of dummies in America
> 
> believe anything and everything the dim-bought media tells them



did hannity tell you that?


----------



## playtime (Apr 28, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> lots of dummies in America
> 
> believe anything and everything the dim-bought media tells them



_or comrade carlson?_


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Sure he's going to lose when he gets cheated out of votes.



LOLOL 

Poor thing cries he was cheated whenever he loses. And you morons fall for that schtick over and over.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> so you approve of stealing elections
> 
> noted
> 
> =



Of course not. Just because you fluff the loser who tried to steal the election doesn't mean I approve.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 29, 2022)

STUNNING: Joe Biden's Top Tweet after 4 Hrs has only 1,199 Retweets ...President Trump's First Truth.com Post After 1 Hr has over 42,000 Retweets
					

Elections have consequences. Stolen elections have catastrophic consequences. Joe Biden tweeted a hit piece on Republicans on Thursday night. This was posted before his pudding and an early bedtime. After four hours the President of the United States had only 1,199 retweets. He has 33 million...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





more evidence that even if you don't know any fraud evidence RE 2020 (because you are playing ostrich) 

no way in hell that loser won


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> Of course not. Just because you fluff the loser who tried to steal the election doesn't mean I approve.


liberals are so perverse in mind and body and... would be in soul as well

if they had one


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 29, 2022)

playtime said:


> did hannity tell you that?


no, reality did

+


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 29, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Only a low IQ  person would believe Biden beat someone as  popular (and effective) as Trump​



Well you've said it all.  The Left are the left because they just ain't too smart.  Some of them have degrees in highly specialized fields, but if education alone actually made you intelligent, then a Cray computer would be a super-genius.

So brainwashed as they are, they accuse everyone else of being brainwashed instead.
Members of the global cabal, they think everyone else is part of a cult.
When a computer cracks its motherboard, there is no amount of reprogramming in the world to fix it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> liberals are so perverse in mind and body and... would be in soul as well
> 
> if they had one



LOL

This is you, idn't it...


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no, reality did
> 
> +



Please, you're so far away from reality, it looks like a faint star to you.


----------



## krichton (Apr 29, 2022)

The great irony of this thread is that it was created by a low iq person, who supports the biggest low iq person to ever sit in the oval office. This is why Biden won because anyone with normal intelligence can tell the difference.


----------



## playtime (Apr 29, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no, reality did
> 
> +



you & reality are polar opposites.


----------



## playtime (Apr 29, 2022)

krichton said:


> The great irony of this thread is that it was created by a low iq person, who supports the biggest low iq person to ever sit in the oval office. This is why Biden won because anyone with normal intelligence can tell the difference.


----------



## Burgermeister (Apr 30, 2022)

Mountains of video evidence in this movie, but the only people who will go see it already know the election was stolen. - www.2000mules.com/


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Poor thing cries he was cheated whenever he loses. And you morons fall for that schtick over and over.


it does not logically follow that a person who always likes to win and does everything he can  to accomplish that goal

does not ever ..do anything other than that


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 30, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Well you've said it all.  The Left are the left because they just ain't too smart.  Some of them have degrees in highly specialized fields, but if education alone actually made you intelligent, then a Cray computer would be a super-genius.
> 
> So brainwashed as they are, they accuse everyone else of being brainwashed instead.
> Members of the global cabal, they think everyone else is part of a cult.
> When a computer cracks its motherboard, there is no amount of reprogramming in the world to fix it.


I am not sure I agree w/ one aspect of your comments

you imply  that these people think poorly of everyone besides themselves and are part of a cult... Yes, they think poorly of us but they know we are not only not part of a cult but

100% right (well, most of us anyhow)

example: No one on Earth believes that murdering children is acceptable in a civilized or allegedly civilized nation.. and certainly no one who believes in God would say legalized child murder is OK

the leftists aren't totally retarded.. they know this

it's just that they do NOT CARE

possessed, is what it looks like to me


----------



## Stryder50 (Apr 30, 2022)

Burgermeister said:


> Mountains of video evidence in this movie, but the only people who will go see it already know the election was stolen. - www.2000mules.com/


Some further details;
.....
Filmmaker: Documentary Proves Rampant Illegal Vote Trafficking in 2020​...
Filmmaker Dinesh D’Souza believes that evidence presented in his new documentary, “2000 Mules,” proves that large-scale, illegal vote trafficking occurred in the 2020 election.

D’Souza told The Epoch Times: “2000 Mules will settle the issue beyond a shadow of a doubt by using two powerful, independent modes of investigation. The evidence is so conclusive, so decisive, that it leaves nothing to argue about.”

The film opens in 300 theaters on May 2 and May 4.

D’Souza, who is a contributor to The Epoch Times, said an investigative team used cellphone tracking and video footage to prove that unauthorized intermediaries called “mules” collected thousands of absentee ballots from voters and deposited them in drop boxes for money, which is illegal in all 50 states.

Cellphones emit a unique and identifiable signal or “ping.” Trillions of pings were analyzed by investigators to reconstruct the movements of thousands of mules as they went about their work in the weeks prior to the 2020 presidential election, the documentary claims.

“Who would have ever thought that investigators could look back in time and discover such things?” D’Souza said.
...
Investigators also sifted through millions of minutes of video surveillance footage and were able to capture on tape numerous mules stuffing absentee ballot drop boxes, D’Souza said. The videos show the mules taking selfies of themselves as proof of services rendered to their employers in order to be paid, he said.
...








						Filmmaker: Documentary Proves Rampant Illegal Vote Trafficking in 2020
					

Filmmaker Dinesh D’Souza believes that evidence presented in his new documentary, "2000 Mules," proves that large-scale, illegal vote ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> it does not logically follow that a person who always likes to win and does everything he can  to accomplish that goal
> 
> does not ever ..do anything other than that



Which includes crying he was cheated every time he loses.


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Some further details;
> .....
> Filmmaker: Documentary Proves Rampant Illegal Vote Trafficking in 2020​...
> Filmmaker Dinesh D’Souza believes that evidence presented in his new documentary, “2000 Mules,” proves that large-scale, illegal vote trafficking occurred in the 2020 election.
> ...



A pity this stemmed from Gregg Phillips, who destroyed his own credibility in 2016, claiming millions of illegal aliens voted but then he failed to prove it.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 6, 2022)

One interesting statistic:

Trump won over 2500 counties
byedum won only 500

plus Trump got 18 of 19 bellweather counties, which is rare, may be first time even

Trump also got more Blacks and HIspanics to vote for him than any R in history.. 

Then there's the fact that byedum didn't even do as well as hrc


but somehow... someHOW...  the charismatic, high energy campaigner byedum won just the same...

sheez

morons believe that


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> it does not logically follow that a person who always likes to win and does everything he can  to accomplish that goal
> 
> does not ever ..do anything other than that



Sadly, even if it hurts the country.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> One interesting statistic:
> 
> Trump won over 2500 counties
> byedum won only 500
> ...


The morons believe that there is some vast nationwide conspiracy coordinated throughout all the swing states and all the districts to steal the election from Donald Trump. All done by  an old man with dementia and an incompetent political party. Without leaving a trace of verifiable evidence that could be used in court. What a joke


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Some further details;
> .....
> Filmmaker: Documentary Proves Rampant Illegal Vote Trafficking in 2020​...
> Filmmaker Dinesh D’Souza believes that evidence presented in his new documentary, “2000 Mules,” proves that large-scale, illegal vote trafficking occurred in the 2020 election.
> ...



A pity that despite 4 million minutes of video, they couldn't find video of even one single person dropping off ballots more than once.

Quite revealing.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> One interesting statistic:
> 
> Trump won over 2500 counties
> byedum won only 500
> ...


Counties don't vote. People vote. You can win 10 counties with 50,000 in each county and lose when a person wins 2 counties and gets a million votes.

Trump was not popular. During his whole time, he was 40 percent.

He fucked up during a pandemic and it cost several hundred thousand lives.

Only a low IQ person would actually believe the American people wanted 4 more years of that idiot.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2022)

2000 Mules is fake news.


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> One interesting statistic:
> 
> Trump won over 2500 counties
> byedum won only 500
> ...



By _Trump getting more blacks' votes than any other Republican_, you mean getting about 2.4 million votes out of 20.4 million, or less than a million more blacks to vote for him than the previous record holder, Bush in 2004.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Counties don't vote. People vote. You can win 10 counties with 50,000 in each county and lose when a person wins 2 counties and gets a million votes.
> 
> Trump was not popular. During his whole time, he was 40 percent.
> 
> ...


Only a low IQ person would actually believe the American people wanted 4 years of the idiot baby killer.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 6, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 654699


That is hideous!

LOL

just hideous!

hope I don't have nightmares.....


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 6, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> The morons believe that there is some vast nationwide conspiracy coordinated throughout all the swing states and all the districts to steal the election from Donald Trump. All done by  an old man with dementia and an incompetent political party. Without leaving a trace of verifiable evidence that could be used in court. What a joke


the morons won't admit that byedum ADMITTED on video that the dims have a "vast vote fraud organization"

which said video has been played by many posters here many times... One poster does it even when the topic is not byedim or vote fraud

LOL

hope he keeps it up

+


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> the morons won't admit that byedum ADMITTED on video that the dims have a "vast vote fraud organization"
> 
> which said video has been played by many posters here many times... One poster does it even when the topic is not byedim or vote fraud
> 
> ...



Hopefully, you really know Biden was talking about a hotline setup to counter fraud. If not, you really are dumb.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Hopefully, you really know Biden was talking about a hotline setup to counter fraud. If not, you really are dumb.


oh wahhhhh... you call me dumb

pwease dont hewt my feeewwwins.........................


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Hopefully, you really know Biden was talking about a hotline setup to counter fraud. If not, you really are dumb.


typical lib

doesn't believe it even when it comes straight from the horse's ass... I mean horse's mouth....


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> oh wahhhhh... you call me dumb
> 
> pwease dont hewt my feeewwwins.........................



I take that to mean you really don't know he was talking about a hotline to counter fraud. 

That's on you, bud, no one else.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> typical lib
> 
> doesn't believe it even when it comes straight from the horse's ass... I mean horse's mouth....



Here's what came from his mouth. Why do you blame others because you don't understand it??



_But one of the things that I think is most important is those who haven’t voted yet, first of all go to IWILLVOTE.com to make a plan exactly how you’re going to vote, where you’re going to vote, when you’re going to vote. Because it can get complicated, because the Republicans are doing everything they can to make it harder for people to vote — particularly people of color — to vote. So go to IWILLVOTE.com. Secondly, we’re in a situation where we have put together, and you guys did it for our administration — President Obama’s administration before this — we have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive voter fraud organization in the history of American politics.[/COLOR] What the president is trying to do is discourage people from voting by implying that their vote won’t be counted, it can’t be counted, we’re going to challenge it and all these things. If enough people vote, it’s going to overwhelm the system. You see what’s happening now, you guys know it as well as I do, you see the long, long lines and early voting. You see the millions of people who have already cast a ballot. And so, don’t be intimidated. If in fact you have any, any problem go to — and I don’t have the number but it’s 833-DEM-VOTE… Call that number. We have over a thousand lawyers, over a thousand of them, they’ll answer the phone, if you think there’s any challenge to your voting. Go to 833-DEM-VOTE, dial those letters on your phone. That will get you the assistance that we have already put in place._​


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> the morons won't admit that byedum ADMITTED on video that the dims have a "vast vote fraud organization"
> 
> which said video has been played by many posters here many times... One poster does it even when the topic is not byedim or vote fraud
> 
> ...


Well why don’t you take that video to one of trumps Supreme Court justices and have them rule on it?! Maybe because you’re full of shit and it would be meaningless!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> One interesting statistic:
> 
> Trump won over 2500 counties
> byedum won only 500
> ...



Counties don’t vote, PEOPLE vote
Trump won counties with 10,000 people in them.
Biden won counties with 10 million people in them 
Biden got more votes than any candidate in HISTORY


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Counties don’t vote, PEOPLE vote
> Trump won counties with 10,000 people in them.
> Biden won counties with 10 million people in them
> Biden got more votes than any candidate in HISTORY



He also got more of the black vote (17.8m to Trump's 2.4m) and the hispanic vote )13.3m to Trump's 6.5m) than any candidate in history.

For some reason, the rubes _think_ Trump getting the most of those votes compared to other Republicans means he really won; but Biden getting the most of those votes compared to all other candidates means he didn't really win.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Only a low IQ person would actually believe the American people wanted 4 years of the idiot baby killer.


If you think trump won and that everybody is pro birth no matter what, then you have no IQ at all.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> He also got more of the black vote (17.8m to Trump's 2.4m) and the hispanic vote )13.3m to Trump's 6.5m) than any candidate in history.
> 
> For some reason, the rubes _think_ Trump getting the most of those votes compared to other Republicans means he really won; but Biden getting the most of those votes compared to all other candidates means he didn't really win.


We're dealing with idiots.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2022)

Trump was effective? I think you mean defective.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 7, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> Only a low IQ person would actually believe the American people wanted 4 years of the idiot baby killer.


I voted for President Biden 
As did my husband 
My two grown sons 
Most of my friends 

After Donnie Boy nearly DESTROYED America 

DUH


----------



## flan327 (Jun 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Trump was effective? I think you mean defective.


January 6th


----------



## flan327 (Jun 7, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> One interesting statistic:
> 
> Trump won over 2500 counties
> byedum won only 500
> ...


I don’t respect you


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I voted for President Biden
> As did my husband
> My two grown sons
> Most of my friends
> ...


81 million Americans agree with you


----------



## flan327 (Jun 7, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 81 million Americans agree with you


Because we are RIGHT


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Because we are RIGHT



Jan 6 proved we were right


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 7, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I voted for President Biden
> As did my husband
> My two grown sons
> Most of my friends
> ...


Thanks for the $5.00/gallon gas!


----------



## flan327 (Jun 7, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Thanks for the $5.00/gallon gas!


Eat 💩


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 7, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Well why don’t you take that video to one of trumps Supreme Court justices and have them rule on it?! Maybe because you’re full of shit and it would be meaningless!!


The response to that would be "well that justice who Trump picked is a corrupt RINO who's in on the conspiracy!"

Imagine how simple it is, going through life like that.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 7, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...


What's insane is the cult thinking that most Americans are not disgusted with the fat orange pig.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 7, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Thanks for the $5.00/gallon gas!


Do us a favor and show us how President Biden is responsible for our gas prices.   Con-nect those dots for us.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Do us a favor and show us how President Biden is responsible for our gas prices.   Con-nect those dots for us.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Thanks for the $5.00/gallon gas!


The 5 dollar gas would be here if trump was president. Because Putin would have been sitting in Kvyv right now. And trump would have purchased Russian oil stock to get richer.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


>


Sorry, but that's not evidence.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Sorry, but that's not evidence.


True.  It's a "Trump told us so".  And he was right.

If you don't already see that Biden's anti-oil policies have driven up gas prices, it will be a waste of my time to attempt you otherwise.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> The 5 dollar gas would be here if trump was president. Because Putin would have been sitting in Kvyv right now. And trump would have purchased Russian oil stock to get richer.


you are clueless

the moron in the wh shut down Keystone and other pipelines. Trump had us energy INdependent... Now we have to rely on foreigners who HATE us for oil

that makes a lot of sense, doesn't it?

if you watched something other than fake news you'd know this...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> you are clueless
> 
> the moron in the wh shut down Keystone and other pipelines. Trump had us energy INdependent... Now we have to rely on foreigners who HATE us for oil
> 
> ...


What I am is right. Keystone was under construction and not producing anything. Our energy independence came during Obama. Maybe you stop watching newsmax, fox, OAN etc.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 7, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


>


LMAO

at that CRAZY video

no way did anyone vote for this.. person

no one with half a brain anyhow


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> What I am is right. Keystone was under construction and not producing anything. Our energy independence came during Obama. Maybe you stop watching newsmax, fox, OAN etc.


you believe liars

I see I cannot reach you......... Jesus! We need you... (not that liberals listen to you either, but... sigh)


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> you believe liars
> 
> I see I cannot reach you......... Jesus! We need you... (not that liberals listen to you either, but... sigh)


Everything I said was true. Do not call on Jesus to help you with a lie.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> LMAO
> 
> at that CRAZY video
> 
> ...


As opposed to this guy?


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 7, 2022)

The Keystone XL pipeline, the Wall, ANWR, the 2for1 regulatory policy, and many other Trump initiatives were not in themselves determinative of desired results, but they set the tone.  They told the energy industry that they had a friend in the White House, they told would-be illegal immigrants that they were decidedly NOT WELCOME, and so on.  The White House holds the bully pulpit, and Biden has sent out absolutely the wrong signals in every significant policy area.

Biden is a buffoon, and he has been rejected by the country's voters three times when he wanted to be President.  But the last time, the election was stolen.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> you are clueless
> 
> the moron in the wh shut down Keystone and other pipelines. Trump had us energy INdependent... Now we have to rely on foreigners who HATE us for oil
> 
> ...



You don't even know the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown before Biden was president, do ya?


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 8, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> True.  It's a "Trump told us so".  And he was right.
> 
> If you don't already see that Biden's anti-oil policies have driven up gas prices, it will be a waste of my time to attempt you otherwise.


I'm beginning to think it's a waste of time to EVER talk to a dim

not called Dim for nothing... 

hard headed as hell.... I guess once the devil gets you....


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> You don't even know the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown before Biden was president, do ya?


what a total lie

but then... we are not surprised. Liberals invented lying

One of the first things that baby killer in chief did was shut down the pipelines


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 8, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> The Keystone XL pipeline, the Wall, ANWR, the 2for1 regulatory policy, and many other Trump initiatives were not in themselves determinative of desired results, but they set the tone.  They told the energy industry that they had a friend in the White House, they told would-be illegal immigrants that they were decidedly NOT WELCOME, and so on.  The White House holds the bully pulpit, and Biden has sent out absolutely the wrong signals in every significant policy area.
> 
> Biden is a buffoon, and he has been rejected by the country's voters three times when he wanted to be President.  But the last time, the election was stolen.


I agree totally.. esp w/ that Buffoon thing

just try to tell the dumbass dims any of this... they refuse to see truth, not surprising since they hate Truth


----------



## flan327 (Jun 8, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> you believe liars
> 
> I see I cannot reach you......... Jesus! We need you... (not that liberals listen to you either, but... sigh)


JESUS does not care about haters like YOU


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 8, 2022)

IM2 said:


> What I am is right. Keystone was under construction and not producing anything. Our energy independence came during Obama. Maybe you stop watching newsmax, fox, OAN etc.


you are allowing yourself to be lied to

have at it... 

i dont suffer fools gladly so I'm outa here


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 8, 2022)

flan327 said:


> JESUS does not care about haters like YOU


you are wrong

but that has been the case for some time... (you being wrong)

were u dropped on your head as a kid..?

how sad


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> what a total lie
> 
> but then... we are not surprised. Liberals invented lying
> 
> One of the first things that baby killer in chief did was shut down the pipelines



Retard, the courts shut it down in 2020...

*April 15, 2020*, the District Court held that the NWP 12 issued to TC Energy's Keystone XL oil pipeline violated the Endangered Species Act (ESA) (16 U.S.C. §§ 1531-1544) and vacated the permit pending completion of a consultation process (see Legal Update, District Court of Montana Vacates Army Corps Nationwide Permit 12 for Keystone XL Pipeline).

*May 11, 2020*, the District Court amended its ruling and allowed the Corps to use the NWP 12 to facilitate the environmental review and permitting of non-oil and gas pipeline projects. The Corps remained enjoined from authorizing dredge or fill activities under NWP 12 for the construction of oil and gas pipelines, including the Keystone XL pipeline and several natural gas pipeline projects (see Legal Update, District Court of Montana Amends Order Vacating the Army Corps Nationwide Permit 12 for the Keystone XL Pipeline But New Oil and Gas Pipeline Projects Still Potentially Delayed).

*May 14, 2020*, the US Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit (Ninth Circuit) issued an order denying a request from the Trump Administration to stay the District Court decision (see Legal Update, Ninth Circuit Denies Stay of Ruling Vacating the Nationwide Permit 12 for the Keystone XL Pipeline Project).

*May 28, 2020*, the Appeals Court issued an order rejecting another request to stay the District Court decision.

*July 6, 2020*, Supreme Court Upholds Ruling Blocking Permit for Keystone XL but Allows Nationwide Permit 12 to be Used for Other Oil & Gas Projects

*Practical Implications*

The decision was welcome news to oil and gas project developers that rely on the NWP 12 permit to facilitate the environmental review of their projects. *It is a blow to the Keystone XL pipeline project which needs the permit to continue building the pipeline.*​
So no, not a lie. Like I said, and you just corroborated, you don't know.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 8, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> you are wrong
> 
> but that has been the case for some time... (you being wrong)
> 
> ...


Haters gonna HATE


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 8, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Haters gonna HATE


TRUE


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> Retard, the courts shut it down in 2020...
> 
> .​


the courts?

oh... so you're saying the courts are to be equated with Trump?

or maybe you're saying the courts are NOT  like the baby killer in chief who took away our oil independence to buy oil from foreign tyrants who want to "bury" us?

please..........

and uh... WHO is retarded?

lol


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> the courts?
> 
> oh... so you're saying the courts are to be equated with Trump?
> 
> ...



You're the retard, that's who. You called me a liar when I said the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown before Biden became president and I proved it was. That you're still trying to salvage some semblance of your credibility over this reveals just how retarded you are.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're the retard, that's who. You called me a liar when I said the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown before Biden became president and I proved it was. That you're still trying to salvage some semblance of your credibility over this reveals just how retarded you are.


well, i guess it comes down to which news sources are trustworthy and w hich are not.

i belive mine

one of the first things that moron did was shut down Keystone


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> well, i guess it comes down to which news sources are trustworthy and w hich are not.
> 
> i belive mine
> 
> one of the first things that moron did was shut down Keystone



LOLOL 

Dayum, you're one desperate retard.

Do you believe the Supreme Court??

Energy Response to Stay Application with Attachment.pdf


----------



## schmidlap (Jun 8, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump


The Cry Baby Loser clearly lost.

 Seven million more Americans voted against him than for him, giving the President a 306-232 electoral vote margin.

At least some of the Loser's weird worshipers, incredibly, appear to actually still  believe his lie that he won in a _"Landslide!"_ as an article of blind faith, but even his goon attack on the Capitol, seditious plots to deny Americans their democratic choice, and attempts to intimidate governors and secretaries of state into faking the vote in his favor failed.

Recounts, audits, and dozens of court appeals across the nation all fizzled for lack of credible evidence for the Loser's lie. All 50 states certified their results, and Congress was not prevented by the Trump goons from formally acknowledging the reality.

Whether the egomaniac is as deluded as his subservient lickspittles remains open to speculation. There are no efforts to  de-certify the elections in any venue anywhere in the land, not even by even the most fanatical Trumpster, and not a single suspect in the Liar's crackpot fantasy of a stolen election has ever been identified. The Loser's phony claim only serves to fuel his grievance jamborees and petty vendettas.

 He's just a weakling who can't handle the truth.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 9, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The Cry Baby Loser clearly lost.


the cry baby loser HRC lost and all the dims who want to keep baby killing legal wanted revenge and their power back... The elites don't care

and now everyday dims mostly don't CARE that the election 2020 was stolen

you're just another one of them... a person who doesn't even have the integrity to FIND out about the election fraud, yet come onto the forum and bully anyone you can into believing a big lie...

I hate liberals...

OK, I hate liberalism... (I changed it for the sake of Jesus, no one else)


----------



## Toro (Jun 9, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no one in his right mind would believe,  after viewing vote fraud evidence  as I and many have, that that... that... words fail, but that senile, American-hating, lawless, baby-killing... "person" beat someone like Trump
> 
> who has been compared to Andrew Jackson and others...
> 
> ...



cults gonna cult

LOL


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 9, 2022)

Toro said:


> cults gonna cult
> 
> LOL


no idea wht you mean


----------



## Toro (Jun 9, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> no idea wht you mean



Because you're in a cult


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 10, 2022)

Toro said:


> Because you're in a cult


whatever

I'm bored


----------



## otto105 (Jun 14, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> One interesting statistic:
> 
> Trump won over 2500 counties
> byedum won only 500
> ...


Do you believe that 45% of Americans live in 143 counties?


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 16, 2022)

Toro said:


> Because you're in a cult


oh... thanks for telling me!

OMG... I will get out asap

so glad I have a friend who cares about me...


----------



## flan327 (Jun 16, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> the courts?
> 
> oh... so you're saying the courts are to be equated with Trump?
> 
> ...


Donnie Boy


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 16, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Donnie Boy


must be true... some retard on the internet says so

However, I have heard Trump's IQ is something like 160


----------



## flan327 (Jun 16, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> must be true... some retard on the internet says so
> 
> However, I have heard Trump's IQ is something like 160


No that was the weight of his GUT


----------



## bodecea (Jun 16, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Everything I said was true. Do not call on Jesus to help you with a lie.


That's what rightwing christians do.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 16, 2022)

bodecea said:


> That's what rightwing christians do.


Not all of them


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> must be true... some retard on the internet says so
> 
> However, I have heard Trump's IQ is something like 160


You didn't hear that from anybody but trump.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> well, i guess it comes down to which news sources are trustworthy and w hich are not.
> 
> i belive mine
> 
> one of the first things that moron did was shut down Keystone


Keystone was under construction.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 16, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You didn't hear that from anybody but trump.


of course not, say the lying dims (what other kind are there?) 

no, I heard it.. I believe in the Wall Street Journal


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> of course not, say the lying dims (what other kind are there?)
> 
> no, I heard it.. I believe in the Wall Street Journal


Trump does not have a 160 IQ. That rates right up there with trump being the fittest man for his age and a great physical specimen.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 17, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Trump does not have a 160 IQ. That rates right up there with trump being the fittest man for his age and a great physical specimen.


I'll believe the WSJ (or whatever newspaper it was)

thanks


----------

